# Thai Writing, Fighting Phrases



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Alreet.

Looking for some ideas got my half sleeve booked for the 14th going to get a polynesian design with some thai writing on the inside of the bicep .

Anyone suggest anything good to get fight related etc something a bit classy and show me it in thai script.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm not sure about writing but my next batch of clothing is thai inspired and based around the Naga and the garuda, both of which are mythical creatures from thailand. You can get some good pics of them on a google search.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

am 10 hours in2 a full sleeve pal so am with u on this 1,i have run with the jap mask style,ave always been in2 the jap style tattooing and the mask is a interesting storie,make sure u leave the option open 2 have it made in2 a full 1 2 as u might change ur mind as time goes on pal.

just 2 let u know am 10 hours in at 75 quid an hour so make sure u buget it well...am looking at another 20-25 hours work left


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

You ever thought about getting the thai tat in thailand by a thai in a traditional way?

Seems more spiritual to me and youd have a greater connection to the tat.

Getting a thai tat done by a western person using western tools is odd, but thats just my opinion.

(no flame).


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

kev3383 said:


> am 10 hours in2 a full sleeve pal so am with u on this 1,i have run with the jap mask style,ave always been in2 the jap style tattooing and the mask is a interesting storie,make sure u leave the option open 2 have it made in2 a full 1 2 as u might change ur mind as time goes on pal.
> 
> just 2 let u know am 10 hours in at 75 quid an hour so make sure u buget it well...am looking at another 20-25 hours work left


Wow, I thought the going rate was Â£60ph?..Â£75 that's top whack?.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

OMG 2K for a tatoo! does it change appearance every month or something? That's two years training, a car, a new led 3d tv or a shit load of kit from me when I finally get it!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

ewrayzor said:


> OMG 2K for a tatoo! does it change appearance every month or something? That's two years training, a car, a new led 3d tv or a shit load of kit from me when I finally get it!


Â£2,000 for that lot you say?, what size is your T.V?...I'll take em :laugh:

Love the idea of a hologram tattoo that would be cool - I keep changing my mind on designs and then always blow my dosh on something else  ...it's a costly business a couple of the lads who roll at Speke MMA and good mates of the shop are covered in em (think yakuza (sp?) stylee) must have cost about

10k.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry to double post - just thought you could set Barry up for life with that bid.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Â£50 an hour round this way for a well respected artist. differant economy though, my rent is only Â£450 (3 bed house) to put it into perspective. of course you can pay Â£20 an hour at "inkslingers" where the guy looks like a heroine addict, or there are these guys who have a shop in the middle of the precinct, all with fancy cameras and live feeds to montiors on the window as they work, they are Â£70 an hour... but you cant spend more than that.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

f**k barry! Not seen or heard him today as saturdays are far too busy. Only just getting in now!


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

It's 1 of those things 2 be honest,there are a few other guys in Aberdeen who charge 65 pounds an hour but there work isn't as good as the guy I go 2...I have a lot of tattoos I got when I was 18 19 so I decided 2 cover them up and the sleeve was my best option,up here if u pay 4 2 hours ur in 4 2 and a half so it's not bang 2 hours and ur out..tattooing is a art I guess u have 2 pay top notch 4 the best artist...makes me realize am in the wrong job.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

kev3383 said:


> It's 1 of those things 2 be honest,there are a few other guys in Aberdeen who charge 65 pounds an hour but there work isn't as good as the guy I go 2...I have a lot of tattoos I got when I was 18 19 so I decided 2 cover them up and the sleeve was my best option,up here if u pay 4 2 hours ur in 4 2 and a half so it's not bang 2 hours and ur out..tattooing is a art I guess u have 2 pay top notch 4 the best artist...makes me realize am in the wrong job.


What you working as fellah? The Mrs is a tattooist and she is running 3 shops plus tattooing and it isn't that easy, the stress levels are high especially if you're booked solid 6 days a week.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> What you working as fellah? The Mrs is a tattooist and she is running 3 shops plus tattooing and it isn't that easy, the stress levels are high especially if you're booked solid 6 days a week.


I have no idea what she looks like, but just the profession make her sound fit.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> What you working as fellah? The Mrs is a tattooist and she is running 3 shops plus tattooing and it isn't that easy, the stress levels are high especially if you're booked solid 6 days a week.


3 shops? wow man thats crazy

am a welder 2 trade pal onshore and offshore.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Im booked to have asleeve done in two weeks. Ive booked the whole day. Â£300. Luckily shes a friend , tis normally afair bit more.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

spitfire said:


> Im booked to have asleeve done in two weeks. Ive booked the whole day. Â£300. Luckily shes a friend , tis normally afair bit more.


Wow man that's crazy cheap lucky man.am getting this finished then doing the other arm 2.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

need to see some pics. I've wanted a half sleeve onto my chest but didn't know it was that much! Couldn't have the full sleeve because of work though I would like one


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

So two pages on and were still no closer to helping me out haha.

Im looking at 8 or 9 sessions 2 hours a session at 60 quid a hour. Tribal tattoo in Edinburgh.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

what;s the theme of your tat?


----------



## Freddy (Dec 3, 2009)

ive got a couple of sak yant, ****ing love them


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Andy Andy Andy .... The mighty Cardiff City are on a mission son .... Blue Army 

I had my sleeve done in Thailand earlier this year, 10 hours done here in Wales and then 22 hours out there in Pattaya. The top tattoist out there charge 40 quid an hour themselves but i gave the guy a free rein and just said for him to do the sleeve whatever way he wants. All i asked is that he sticks with the religious theme i had going already.

He priced me for 10 hours but he was so in to it he ended up taking 22 hours, the last sitting was 13 hours in one day and was a killer ... lots of chang and valium that day ....

I was really lucky, as much as i love the Thais the businessmen will try to get every penny they can out of you but this guy loved his work and loved that he was in total control.

My only advice is only do it when you clearly can afford it, a good detailed tatt takes time and money, my sleeve took 32 hours and i think that is a good ball park figure to work off Andy.

But to anyone else .... if you got Â£2000 to spend on a tatt then you may as well spend Â£1000 on a cheapy 2 week holiday to Thailand and a Â£1000 on your tatt ....

this is where i had it done, check out his work .....






i will upload some pics later


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

P.S.

Andy if you need any help with the Thai writing i have several Thai friends ok son ....


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

ข้าพเจ้าจะไม่มีวันท้อถอย

boom this is going to be incorpoarted into a polynesian sleeve which will cover up my two football tattoos with the wiriting either inside the bicep or down the back of the arm.

Huw our boys are flying down your end as well as the mighty hearts banging them in up here things are looking good for the future.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

awesome tattoo's! awful music! I find that I'm glued to la, london and miami ink at the minute although I think the guy from london ink, the boss, is a bit of a tool


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah he is bit of a cock, the younger english tattooist is a dick as well remeber he turned up like 5 hours late for a tattoo once, not watched them programs for a while cause i think they stopped filming miami and london ink few years ago .... new series of l a ink on recently though ...

and on wikipedia states there is Rio Ink :thumb


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Those shows suck balls, make getting a tat look like it takes 5 mins and is something you do on a whim. I love my ink but it took me a ling time to decide what I REALLY wanted and then a hell of a long time to find the right artist that I trusted to get that on me. Oh and for the record, Kat von D is a dog, if you think she's fit, you're retarded, fact...


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

SanshouMatt said:


> Those shows suck balls, make getting a tat look like it takes 5 mins and is something you do on a whim. I love my ink but it took me a ling time to decide what I REALLY wanted and then a hell of a long time to find the right artist that I trusted to get that on me. Oh and for the record, Kat von D is a dog, if you think she's fit, you're retarded, fact...


hmmmmm guess im a retard then


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes.

She looks like a post surgery Cher and is a ****ing idiot.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

SanshouMatt said:


> Yes.
> 
> She looks like a post surgery Cher and is a ****ing idiot.


pmsl


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

I understand how the tatts could put you off but forgetting those think she is quite pretty ..... well each and to his own i suppose ...

if i knew how to set up a poll on these forums would now be interested to see what the other blokes think, will establish if im sick in the head or not.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Tatts don't put me off at all, in fact, take the tats off and she's even worse..


----------

